# Smaller TT models, what did you, would you, choose, and why?



## anamarie (Jan 29, 2012)

I am looking for feed back from those who have either, done alot of research, or had alot of experience with Travel Trailers. I am looking for a smaller model (towable with a 4wd blazer). Leaning towards the Jayco lite models. Would be interested to know of others experience using this type of trailer, not necessarily Jayco. I would especially like to know about "hard lessons learned" so that i might avoid them myself. I gotta say "i just love this site" very much looking forward to reading input, from others as i begin my journey into this lifestyle. Much Thanks   Anamarie


----------



## dontexas (Jan 29, 2012)

I chose a 2011 Gulfstream Amerilite 16bh.  It has a lot of great features for a small TT.   It has a real closet, large holding tanks, and a tall ceiling height that allows you to stand upright.  Also has a dry bath versus "wet" all-in one bath.   The bunk beds actually come in handy for storage, use the top bunk for carrying storage bins and the lower bunk is my "man cave".     With the "wall mounted" A/C our 2000 watt Champion generator will easily power all systems.   Carrying capacity is about 1,000 lbs., enough for anything you want to carry.   We tow with a 2010 Ford Explorer with no problems.   Check this model out, it is pretty cool.  We looked long and hard before buying this unit.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jan 29, 2012)

Anamarie,
Private message me and I can mail you an Amerilite Brouchure...can get you anything they make.


----------



## anamarie (Jan 29, 2012)

dontexas;76117 said:
			
		

> I chose a 2011 Gulfstream Amerilite 16bh.  It has a lot of great features for a small TT.   It has a real closet, large holding tanks, and a tall ceiling height that allows you to stand upright.  Also has a dry bath versus "wet" all-in one bath.   The bunk beds actually come in handy for storage, use the top bunk for carrying storage bins and the lower bunk is my "man cave".     With the "wall mounted" A/C our 2000 watt Champion generator will easily power all systems.   Carrying capacity is about 1,000 lbs., enough for anything you want to carry.   We tow with a 2010 Ford Explorer with no problems.   Check this model out, it is pretty cool.  We looked long and hard before buying this unit.



Thanks for the input... i do appreciate it very much


----------



## anamarie (Jan 29, 2012)

Grandview Trailer Sa;76120 said:
			
		

> Anamarie,
> Private message me and I can mail you an Amerilite Brouchure...can get you anything they make.



Will Do


----------

